# Stop printing says Author Anarchist Cookbook



## VoorTrekker (Oct 7, 2012)

The author William Powell wrote this book back in 1971 as a protest against the Viet Nam War. It has sold more than 3 million copies and has been a favorite read of many revolutionaries. Apparently, unstable people who read these types of books will do what they were going to do anyway. Many of the "recipes" in Anarchist Cookbook will not work or kill the cook during the mixing. I found it an interesting read, but nothing replaces my FM-(X) for informative instructions.

http://usnews.nbcnews.com/_news/2013/12/17/21938739-after-latest-shooting-murder-manual-author-calls-for-book-to-be-taken-immediately-out-of-print?lite&ocid=msnhp&pos=1

*After latest shooting, murder manual author calls for book to be taken 'immediately' out of print*
By Tony Dokoupil, Senior Staff Writer, NBC News

"The Anarchist Cookbook," which Pierson read in the days before his rampage, isn't a guide to culinary revolution. It's the original how-to of homicide and mass murder - and sales are still raging, with distribution from the likes of Amazon and Barnes & Noble, even as the work is linked to terrorist acts around the world.

Now, in rare interviews with NBC News, the publisher and the author of the "Cookbook" are trading blows about the book's future.

"'The Anarchist Cookbook' should go quietly and immediately out of print," says William Powell, who wrote the book as a stern 19-year-old, an opponent of the Vietnam War who felt violence was justified if it could prevent even greater violence in the process. He has since renounced that position, but never so forcefully, telling NBC in an email that "it is no longer responsible or defensible to keep it in print."

Published in 1971, the book has sold more than two million copies and influenced hundreds of malcontents, mischief makers, and killers. Police have linked it to the Croatian radicals who bombed Grand Central Terminal and hijacked a TWA flight in 1976; the Puerto Rican separatists who bombed FBI headquarters in 1981; Thomas Spinks, who led a group that bombed 10 abortion clinics in the 1980s; Timothy McVeigh, who bombed the Alfred P. Murrah Federal Building in Oklahoma City in 1995; the Columbine High School shooters of 1999; and the 2005 London public transport bombers.

Just in the last two years, law enforcement has tied the volume to Arizona shooter Jared Loughner, the Boston Marathon bombers, and at least a half dozen alleged terrorists and school shooters.

Powell, meanwhile, has apologized for the destructive cultural force that bears his name, and posted an eight-paragraph warning to would-be buyers on the book's Amazon page. But Powell has no say: the rights belong to the publisher and always have - and the publisher has never wavered in his commitment to selling.

"You know, we don't ban books in America," says Billy Blann, who bought the rights to the "Cookbook" in 2002, just as digital sales took off. Blann is the founder of Delta Press, "the world's most outrageous catalog," as he calls it, and the purveyor of guides on "Justifiable Homicide," "The Poor Man's Nuclear Bomb," and "The Butane Lighter Hand Grenade."

Of hundreds of titles offering frank tips on bombs, bullets and blades, however, "The Anarchist Cookbook" remains his most-asked-for volume, he says, contributing largely to his $3 million in annual revenue and supporting a semi-retired life in a 6,000 square foot home in southern Arkansas.


----------



## GrinnanBarrett (Aug 31, 2012)

Banning a book with the advent of the internet is not really possible anymore. Someone out there will put it on the web no matter how much you want it to go away. If you can make NUCLEAR WAR SURVIVAL SKILLS electronic you can produce it on the web. Consider the BIBLE is available on the web. I think it is more a matter of the author wanting to distance himself from a past he no longer wants to be associate with. 

it is sort of like Jane Fonda now being a born again Christian (At least in her head). Or her regretting being USED by the North Vietnamese. GB


----------



## Boomy (Mar 17, 2012)

Rumor back several years ago was that the NSA had gone through and jacked with a few files in the online versions to make them inopperable. This was right after 911. I wouldn't know of course.


----------



## CulexPipiens (Nov 17, 2010)

It's been on the Internet since before there was a web.


----------



## cqp33 (Apr 2, 2012)

I can tell you that the warnings in the book about certain process is valid! Being that most of those processes are done in lab like conditions I would not consider ever doing anything in that book, most of it would be suicide unless you have the expertise/experience in the field! IMO


----------



## Cabowabo (Nov 6, 2012)

If hypothetically I were to look for a how to book, and didn't want it to be tracked (I'm on enough list) what books would ya'll recommend?


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

*How to*



Cabowabo said:


> If hypothetically I were to look for a how to book, and didn't want it to be tracked (I'm on enough list) what books would ya'll recommend?


The Bible !


----------



## PrepN4Good (Dec 23, 2011)

Didn't ordering _The Turner Diaries_ at one time put you on "the list"...?


----------



## Boomy (Mar 17, 2012)

For anyone to answer that question, would put them on a list. Fortunately I don't know anything about that kind of stuff so I can't answer.......- Boomy


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

*Required Reading*

The cookbook was required reading when the ATF trained us to do bomb searches .


----------



## CulexPipiens (Nov 17, 2010)

Cabowabo said:


> If hypothetically I were to look for a how to book, and didn't want it to be tracked (I'm on enough list) what books would ya'll recommend?


Really? There is this thing called google... or ixquick.com if you'd prefer an anonymous search engine. Of course whatever site you download it from and the mere fact that the information is transmitted through your ISP would still create a record.

Then again this isn't (yet) a banned book society. A book on doing illegal things is not illegal... trying many of the things it the book is.... not to mention dangerous and just about as likely to do harm to you.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

That be why ya get that dofus nieghbor kid ta try it first!


----------



## Boomy (Mar 17, 2012)

OldCootHillbilly said:


> That be why ya get that dofus nieghbor kid ta try it first!


and to teach you how to download it........on his computer of course.:sssh:


----------



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)

BillM said:


> The Bible !


I bought that book and now Im on kinds of list, most of them want money LOL. For real, Im thinking it wont be too long till buying a bible WILL put you on a suspect list.


----------

